
Trump ends DACA - CalChris
http://www.politico.com/story/2017/09/03/trump-dreamers-immigration-daca-immigrants-242301
======
AaronFriel
This is racism, pure and simple. The Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals
(DACA) program protected children brought to this country from being punished
or having the only livelihood they've ever known taken from them because of
their parent's actions.

But what's worse, is that this allows President Trump's administration and
Immigrations and Customs Enforcement (ICE) to go down the list of every DACA
recipient. All 800,000 or so of them. Their names and addresses are in a
registry, and ICE will start knocking on their doors. What will we do with a
million (or more) additional detainees? Many of them may not even know their
country of origin, many are orphans placed in homes by the federal government.
Will we detain them forever? Will we build our own gulags?

As the ACLU fights to protect the rights of immigrants from being abused[1]
and ICE retaliates by seeking to purge records of detainee rapes and
deaths[2], rest assured, this has the makings of something that looks _a lot_
like what genocides and purges look like in fascist regimes. We have an
oppressed minority with limited freedoms, registered by the government, now
open to being assailed at their home or work for committing no crime, and the
government is seeking to cover up abuses committed against them while denying
them legal counsel.

This is sick.

[1] [https://www.aclu.org/blog/immigrants-rights/immigrants-
right...](https://www.aclu.org/blog/immigrants-rights/immigrants-rights-and-
detention/ice-abusing-aclus-clients-because-they-are)

[2] [http://www.salon.com/2017/08/29/ice-wants-to-destroy-
records...](http://www.salon.com/2017/08/29/ice-wants-to-destroy-records-that-
show-abuses-and-deaths-of-immigrants-in-custody/)

~~~
Caveman_Coder
> "This is racism, pure and simple."

No it isn't. This is immigration policy, pure and simple, but I'd wouldn't
call this racism, that'd be a bit hyperbolic.

~~~
nemtaro
Bullshit.

Donald Trump and Jeff Sessions are racists, and their decision to put the
lives of 800,000 people at risk is indeed racist.

You can call it "immigration policy" if it makes you feel better.

~~~
Caveman_Coder
How exactly is it racist, care to elaborate?

